# IAP Members Selling Ink



## philkessling (Jan 21, 2010)

Do any IAP Memebers sell Private Reserve and/or Noodler's Inks? I just finished a couple of pens for some friends and they both want their "own" inks to match the pens. Dark Green and a Golden Yellow. At least I convinced them both to learn to write with a fountain pen. To quote:"That is so cool and so Old School."


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 21, 2010)

Try Dawn or Ed at www.exoticblanks.com .


----------



## philkessling (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, Lou. By the way, I replaced both kit nibs with your Heritage nibs. The only way to write!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2010)

IF you are looking for a color that is out of stock, send me an email.

I am just restocking, could have missed one or not updated the web accurately.  WE SHOULD have every color that they offer, in stock.

Thanks for the plug, Lou!!


----------



## stolicky (Jan 21, 2010)

Pen Works definitely sells Private Reserve.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2010)

stolicky said:


> Pen Works definitely sells Private Reserve.



I believe that is correct, 
Anthony can probably GET any other ink, too.

Wanna try Noodlers or one of the other brands, as well as some priveate reserve, he's the guy!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 21, 2010)

Try Stan (mrcook4570) here. He provides great work with laser engraving projects as well.


----------

